# If you need to do more shopping...



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got an email from Dog.com that is having a big clearance sale and free shipping (minus additional costs for extra weight). I found a cute little dress and scrunchie collars for Belle (great for therapy work and to indulge myself!). My Neezer's don't really like to dress up so they miss out! I also got some whitening shampoo for my nice red dirt battles.

I ended up with 2 schrunchies, a dress and 2 bottles of shampoo for $11 with the additional shipping costs :whoo:



> Satin Doll Doggie Dress 12 Inch
> Item No: 450629 SM In Stock - Usually Ships within 24 hours 0 $2.99 $2.99
> 1 Tri-Color Party Scrunchie Small 8-12 Inch
> Item No: 420444 SM In Stock - Usually Ships within 24 hours 1 $1.49 $1.49
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks, Amanda. I just may have to go check it out since I definitely didn't meet my shopping quota at the Pet Expo last week ound: However, I do have hopes there'll be some good vendors/deals at the show on Sat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just received a pm if anyone is having trouble getting the free shipping. Just pm me your email and I can send the email I received. I did click on it to go shopping but I dont see a code or anything that came with it. I checked my receipt too and there is nothing on there.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I got that e-mail too! I have a few things in my basket but haven't hit the ORDER button yet, I'm scared DH is gonna kill me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- well I threw in 2 bottles of shampoo and will immediately hide the clothing items. Jim really thinks those are a waste of money and I already got busted with that little pink foldable crate (I didnt need it but it was a great deal!) It had been under the darn bed for 3 months and after Leeann made fun of me I got it out to take a picture and redeem my crate training and guess who immediately goes "and when did we buy another crate we dont use!!!" 

In the dog house without my wallet or a cute dog bag,
Amanda


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's out of town for work but since he's in Barbados I can make him feel just a little bit bad that he's there and I'm here. But I've already bought a lot of stuff this week. At some point he's going to get fed up. I'm careful not to say anything when all of his computer junk arrives, just raise my eyebrows. I may have to wait until he orders some more stuff! 

If you weren't so far away I'd come break you out of your doghouse and we could sneak away to shop!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- Okay if Jim was in Barbados, I would tel him where to go! The real problem is my husband doesnt have expensive hobbies and he is soooo frugal on his own! I guess there can only be one Amanda in the relationship- HAHAHAHHA!

I only spent $11 so he won't notice that but he will notice Belle's new dress!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Amanda! It really worked through your email. Now on to shopping jumbo flossies before Joey wakes up, tee hee.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Double check on the shipping cause apparently they are honoring it on some stuff and not others. I got all my clearance items for free shipping but they did the weight thign with the shampoo for $1. So check before you hit enter!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The bad thing is he's in the Caribbean all the time, Cayman, Barbados, Bahamas, Bermuda. With 3 kids and now 2 dogs I can't go as often as I'd like to. (EVERY time!)

He's into computers, it's his job too, but that stuff is pricey. I'm lucky though that he loves lots of the dog stuff, he just gets crazy because I buy lots of toys.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> In the dog house without my wallet or a cute dog bag,
> Amanda


I told my husband on the way to dinner that I went doggie shopping on the net and his reply was something like oh neat what do the kids get now?
I love their sales and load up. I got a bottle of Equess (sp?) conditioner at half price and I'm glad it was that cheap. Oh the smell. Yuck to me but I think a lot like it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh well, I did it. I only spent $17 and got a few toys for my guys and a few for the Maltese up the street who will be a year old in May.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well great, I spent $55 on 15 jumbo flossies, looks like I'm the only one that will be in the dog house. I bought a jumbo flossie from a local pet store last week for $6.31 and today I paid $3.66 including shipping. There's no way I could've let this opportunity pass.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I am officially the best wife on the forum so far at $11!!!! See I would have to send him this post and get myself in trouble by saying I went shopping!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda---you could tell hubby,you've been practicing with the sewing machine,since the quilt block,and now look what you can do!!!:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- I still have to completely finish Dasher's man cave and he reminded me of that!!! So not a good idea to mention another thing I have spent way too much money on- HAHHAHAHA! I did make Belle a harness dress. The quilt inspired me to connect with my sewing machine


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound:

I'm suffering from dis-connect myself!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, DH woke up and I told him that Amanda had forwarded me this awesome deal and I only paid $3.60 instead of $6.30 per flossie. I just quickly mentioned that I ordered 15 but didn't give him the grand total and moved on to another subject eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Smart woman! I always tell DH that stuff was on sale and I got it "almost free"! He just laughs.


----------

